# Using Dog Trailers



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

I am about to pick up my first trailer to carry my 3 Golden's. Up until now we have used kennels in the truck, so I am looking forward to using the trailer. The trailer is an Ainley 4 hole, 2003 model. It has oversized hole w/fan. My question is what are the temperature considerations with taking dogs to hunt tests and or waterfowl. In Missouri we rarely see sub-o temps in winter, so I am more concerned with long haired dogs traveling in late spring early fall. All thoughts would be appreciated....


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Get yourself a Lacrosse wireless thermometer ... then you can monitor the temperature in the trailer from your vehicle. Use one to watch the temperatures in our dog boxes.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

"The Snows"...great idea thanks for the feedback....I am amazed over 229 have read this post and you are the only one that commented....maybe everyone is afraid of telling me something that may become a problem.....???


----------



## Amy Gooch (Mar 17, 2012)

I had a trailer that was not insulated and the holes were a bit small in my mind. Even in the heat, I found the dogs (also Goldens) traveled fine as long as you keep the air moving around them. Also, make sure they are cooled down and dry before you put them up to keep the humidity down in the trailer. As long as they can stretch out and pant and have fresh air, they seem to handle the heat. A thermometer is also a necessity to monitor the temps. I plan to get another trailer soon and hope to find something as nice as an Ainley like yours.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Amy thanks good comments...can you tell me the size of your holes? I am actually picking up my trailer tomorrow, the holes are 34 1/2 x 21 3/4 x 20 7/8... I thought these were a bit small??


----------



## Greg Anderson (Aug 14, 2012)

Have similar trailer from ainley, 2003, ss, insulated, oversized holes, fan, many many trips in Dakota's hunting and trialing, dogs are/were comfortable both extremes, hauled 3 to 4 dogs most of time


----------



## twinriver (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a creative sports 4 hole trailer that has been anywhere from south La to Canada. It is insulated and has a fan as well. The holes are larger than the one's you'll have. They measure 40" deep,23 1/2" tall and 23" wide. They are plenty big enough for a 90+ pound lab. I will sometimes put two little dogs in a hole together to run down the road and train. The main problem we have here in the south is the summer heat (90*---100*). Like mentioned above, I always tie the dogs out before putting them back in the trailer after training. As far as traveling have never had a problem with the heat and don't run the fan going down the road either. In the winter time I close the vents on the doors and the dogs stay warm and toasty. Hope this helps.


----------



## Amy Gooch (Mar 17, 2012)

The holes in my trailer were about the same size as yours. For me they are too small for extended time periods but fine for training days when the dogs are out frequently. We had dogs from 50 lb. female Goldens to 85 lb. male Labs. The little Goldens were much more comfortable than the larger Labs. I also had a Crow River 6 hole topper and I thought the holes in it were borderline. They were about 36" deep but only 22" tall and wide. You just need to be mindful of the temps when it is hot since they dogs can pant much better if they can stretch out some. If your trailer has top storage, it works as insulation and you can add a layer of foam to both cut down on noise and add more insulation. As mentioned by twinriver, I did not use the fans while driving. Winter use is not a problem.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Again, thanks to all for the help and comments....picked up the trailer this week and will sure enjoy it!


----------



## maliretriever (May 28, 2006)

I have a German dog trailer, made of a foamed ceramic material, extreme insulation, the trailer is extremely light, and can be towed by even a small car.
This is my second one, I sold the old three hole trailer and bought a new 4 hole. I've seen very few of these in the retriever world, but they really are quality trailers.
http://www.wt-metall.com/about.htm


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

Why do you not have fan on while going down the road?


----------



## Amy Gooch (Mar 17, 2012)

Typically you have plenty of airflow without the fans when the trailer is moving. I don't think there is anything wrong with it, I just have not seen the need.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

All, Thanks for the feedback all good information. I have the trailer, and a wireless thermometer (thanks to 'the Snows). I run only Goldens' and have 3, the two females are right around 50lbs and the male maybe 60 at best. I think the holes are big enough for them as long as I follow the proper protocol before putting them up for travel. Also my trainer advised me, on a hot day, to put a bag of ice in the interior of the trailer and leave the fan running....sounds like a good trick, of course you have to be sure the ice is sealed up, so you do not add humidity in the trailer.....again...thinks to all for you thoughts and experience..


----------



## jeraldinE (Sep 19, 2013)

I am also planning to get a trailer, so thanks for all your infos.


----------

